# suspected culprit coupon printer for windows coupons.com



## somnamblst (Jan 20, 2010)

Hubby & i share a laptop, he uses for work, I use evenings/weekends. On 3/31/10 he installed the Coupon Printer for windows from coupons.com. I uninstalled but system was still seriously F'ed. Aparently there are a lot of files registry items left behind, regardless of how much the co. claims it is all legit, I do not trust it. I did s System Restore so the coupon printer app is back. I want to get rid of this crap in a most thorough way. I also would not be surprised if there are other culprits, as both browser hang, task manager will not launch once something hangs, etc.

My hijackthis log file:

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 12:27:25 PM, on 4/18/2010
Platform: Windows Vista SP2 (WinNT 6.00.1906)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18904)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\DellTPad\Apoint.exe
C:\Windows\System32\igfxtray.exe
C:\Windows\system32\igfxsrvc.exe
C:\Windows\System32\hkcmd.exe
C:\Windows\System32\igfxpers.exe
C:\Windows\System32\WLTRAY.EXE
C:\Program Files\Dell\QuickSet\quickset.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\IAAnotif.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell DataSafe Online\DataSafeOnline.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD DX\PDVDDXSrv.exe
C:\Program Files\IDT\WDM\sttray.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnscfg.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Remote Access\ezi_ra.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intuit\QuickBooks\QBUpdate\qbupdate.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\ONENOTEM.EXE
C:\Windows\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\CAPM3LAK.EXE
C:\Program Files\DellTPad\ApMsgFwd.exe
C:\Program Files\DellTPad\HidFind.exe
C:\Program Files\DellTPad\Apntex.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Windows\system32\Taskmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Toolbar\wltuser.exe
C:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashUtil10e.exe
C:\Windows\system32\SearchProtocolHost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\SearchFilterHost.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://g.msn.com/USCON/1
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://news.cincinnati.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Internet Explorer provided by Dell
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: WormRadar.com IESiteBlocker.NavFilter - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgssie.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5C255C8A-E604-49b4-9D64-90988571CECB} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Search Helper - {6EBF7485-159F-4bff-A14F-B9E3AAC4465B} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\Search Helper\SEPsearchhelperie.dll
O2 - BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveShellExtensions.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Toolbar Helper - {E15A8DC0-8516-42A1-81EA-DC94EC1ACF10} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Toolbar\wltcore.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Windows Live Toolbar - {21FA44EF-376D-4D53-9B0F-8A89D3229068} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Toolbar\wltcore.dll
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {CCC7A320-B3CA-4199-B1A6-9F516DD69829} - (no file)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Apoint] C:\Program Files\DellTPad\Apoint.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\Windows\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\Windows\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Persistence] C:\Windows\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Broadcom Wireless Manager UI] C:\Windows\system32\WLTRAY.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickSet] C:\Program Files\Dell\QuickSet\QuickSet.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IAAnotif] C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\iaanotif.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dell DataSafe Online] "C:\Program Files\Dell DataSafe Online\DataSafeOnline.exe" /m
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PDVDDXSrv] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD DX\PDVDDXSrv.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Intuit SyncManager] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intuit\Sync\IntuitSyncManager.exe startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SysTrayApp] %ProgramFiles%\IDT\WDM\sttray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG9_TRAY] C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG9\avgtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickBooksDB19] C:\PROGRA~1\Intuit\QUICKB~1\QBDBMgrN.exe -n QB_MJONES-PC_19 -qs -gd ALL -gk all -gp 4096 -gu all -ch 128M -c 64M -x tcpip(BroadcastListener=NO;port=55333) -ti 0 -ec simple -qi -qw -tl 120 -oe C:\PROGRA~2\Intuit\QUICKB~2\DBSTAR~1.LOG -y
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sidebar] C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WMPNSCFG] C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - .DEFAULT User Startup: Dell Dock First Run.lnk = C:\Program Files\Dell\DellDock\DellDock.exe (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: OneNote 2007 Screen Clipper and Launcher.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\ONENOTEM.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Canon PC1200 iC D700 Status Window.LNK = C:\Windows\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\CAPM3LAK.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Dell Remote Access.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: QuickBooks Update Agent.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intuit\QuickBooks\QBUpdate\qbupdate.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Blog This - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Blog This in Windows Live Writer - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O13 - Gopher Prefix: 
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O18 - Protocol: grooveLocalGWS - {88FED34C-F0CA-4636-A375-3CB6248B04CD} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveSystemServices.dll
O18 - Protocol: intu-help-qb2 - {84D77A00-41B5-4B8B-8ADF-86486D72E749} - C:\Program Files\Intuit\QuickBooks 2009\HelpAsyncPluggableProtocol.dll
O18 - Protocol: linkscanner - {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgpp.dll
O18 - Protocol: qbwc - {FC598A64-626C-4447-85B8-53150405FD57} - mscoree.dll (file missing)
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: AVGRSSTX.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: GoToAssist - C:\Program Files\Citrix\GoToAssist\514\G2AWinLogon.dll
O23 - Service: Andrea ST Filters Service (AESTFilters) - Andrea Electronics Corporation - C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\stwrt.inf_ae0b52e0\aestsrv.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Free WatchDog (avg9wd) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG9\avgwdsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Dock Login Service (DockLoginService) - Stardock Corporation - C:\Program Files\Dell\DellDock\DockLogin.exe
O23 - Service: GoToAssist - Citrix Online, a division of Citrix Systems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Citrix\GoToAssist\514\g2aservice.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate) (gupdate) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Advanced Networking Service (hnmsvc) - Dell Inc. - c:\ProgramData\SingleClick Systems\Advanced Networking Service\hnm_svc.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Matrix Storage Event Monitor (IAANTMON) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\IAANTMon.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: QBCFMonitorService - Intuit - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intuit\QuickBooks\QBCFMonitorService.exe
O23 - Service: Intuit QuickBooks FCS (QBFCService) - Intuit Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intuit\QuickBooks\FCS\Intuit.QuickBooks.FCS.exe
O23 - Service: LiveShare P2P Server 9 (RoxLiveShare9) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxLiveShare9.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: SupportSoft Sprocket Service (DellSupportCenter) (sprtsvc_DellSupportCenter) - SupportSoft, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Dell Support Center\bin\sprtsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Audio Service (STacSV) - IDT, Inc. - C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\stwrt.inf_ae0b52e0\STacSV.exe
O23 - Service: stllssvr - MicroVision Development, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SureThing Shared\stllssvr.exe
O23 - Service: Dell Wireless WLAN Tray Service (wltrysvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\WLTRYSVC.EXE
O23 - Service: Marvell Yukon Service (yksvc) - Unknown owner - RUNDLL32.EXE (file missing)

--
End of file - 10252 bytes


----------



## somnamblst (Jan 20, 2010)

At this point, I am very tempted to just reinstall Vista, after copying hubby's files to a thumb drive.

The plus side is I won't spend anymore time trying to identify a fairly recent culprit. This laptop has been running Vista with no issues for about a year now, so I don't think it would be fair to blame Vista, and downgrading to XP would be more work, I assume.

I just wish I could find more info, on that Coupon Printer for windows by Coupons.com, as I would prefer to get rid of it completely, and uninstall does not do that.

Ben Edelman raised serious concerns about deceptive practices

http://www.benedelman.org/news/082807-1.html

http://www.benedelman.org/news/031808-1.html


----------

